# adding chickens to the zoo....



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

We have 2 LGDs both young 6-7mo who are great with the sheep and horses that they have been raised around.

My wife thinks that she wants to add chickens to the farm. Is it fair to assume that I will have to introduce the LGDs to the chickens just like anything else? They dont seem to bother the pigeons in my pigeon coop.

I have a gut feeling, that getting the cackling flapping chickens riled up will be too much fun for the pups.

These chickens will be in a coop/yard due to the other farm dogs and the occasional escaped bird dog.

JIm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you get them as chicks your dogs will have plenty of time to get used to them before they are cackling and flapping. You should have a set up of rotational grazing for the chickens because they are very hard on the grass. When the grass is down to nothing but dirt, bugs won't come to the area. Bugs are good for chickens and it's nice to have a bug patrol. In fact, if you can, let them out of their yard in the late afternoon. They'll stay out an hour and come back home of their own accord for bed.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Maura said:


> If you get them as chicks your dogs will have plenty of time to get used to them before they are cackling and flapping. You should have a set up of rotational grazing for the chickens because they are very hard on the grass. When the grass is down to nothing but dirt, bugs won't come to the area. Bugs are good for chickens and it's nice to have a bug patrol. In fact, if you can, let them out of their yard in the late afternoon. They'll stay out an hour and come back home of their own accord for bed.


My gaol was to be able to move them around. unfortunately free range chickens isnt an option. aside from our LGDs we have a few farm dogs and I have a kennel full of pointers that would be rough on them if I had to guess.

Jim


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes LGDs remember they are dogs and nab a chicken. They don't have the prey drive of a lab, but sometimes they do forget that chickens aren't toys. As long as they aren't free range, they should be Ok though.


----------

